

Create easy, free email reminders in seconds - tannerc
http://www.reme.io/

======
sharemywin
you could modify the reminder to send a text. They user selects a carrier and
then enter phone number. As another option. US and/or Canada.

[http://www.emailtextmessages.com/](http://www.emailtextmessages.com/)

you might also think about deleting the item once the message is sent.

